# feedback on my photos please:)



## baillieogrady (Sep 20, 2012)

complete beginner to photography , wonderign if you guys could check my blog out please thankyou
iphoties.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 20, 2012)

You want C&C and feedback? Please post photos here... preferably not more than three at a time. A lot of us don't like clicking links.... and you probably have a LOT of photos out on your "Blog", probably way too many to do any kind of coherent C&C on in this lifetime....


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 20, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> You want C&C and feedback? Please post photos here... preferably not more than three at a time. A lot of us don't like clicking links.... and you probably have a LOT of photos out on your "Blog", probably way too many to do any kind of coherent C&C on in this lifetime....



^^^Agreed. im not a fan of clicking on links to look at photos. so i dont.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 20, 2012)

These are not commercial. The rose is seriously underexposed, the berries are out of focus.

I sort of like the church/architecture thing. It's tilted which isn't usually a good idea, but you're in close enough to kind of make things abstract to maybe the tilt works to give it some visual pop? It's underexposed too.

The clouds and leaves is actually pretty good. It would be pretty lousy and uninteresting without the birds, but the birds give it a little life. Not sure about the bottom right of the frame, there's some stuff there that might be interesting. I'd like to see a little more of it, or none of it.

Don't worry about the people who don't want to click links.

This post is in the wrong place, this isn't commercial work at all. You should be posting photos in the photo galleries.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome to the foorum, OP. 

There's an intro section and also a how to post a pic tutorial.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 20, 2012)

We'll be glad to give you feedback, but please understand a few things. 
Giving feedback on one image takes a bit of time. Giving feedback to a multitude of images is expecting way too much time from us. Clicking back and forth from here to an external link to give you feedback is really a PITA and time consuming. 
So, we ask that you post 3 to 5 images at a time. Put each one on a new line and number them. 
For the best results choose the images you either feel are your best or that you feel you had a problem with something that we can help you on. 

We can't give you much real help if your monitor isn't calibrated, so please at least hand calibrate. If you haven't done that much the images you see are NOT what your images really look like. If you printed them you'd get something incredibly different than is on your monitor.


----------



## baillieogrady (Sep 21, 2012)

Appreciate it thankyou yeah , just taken a couple of snaps free hand not really got any specialist equipment 
Just experimenting for the time being, thanks for the suggestions


----------

